# iPad Mini email problem



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Having trouble setting up email on wife's new iPad Mini.

Moved over to BT Broadband a few years ago, but after spending three hours on the phone to their technical support people, managed to reset everything so I kept my old email address and my wife kept hers. 

The problem setting up Mail is that non of the options - iCloud, Exchange, Google, Yahoo etc. - seem to apply to me, and sing the 'other' option does not seem to lead anywhere either. 

My wife's current email address includes f2s and the provider, although it is really BT. My son had a go at setting it up, but we now have a TalkTalk Business app on the desktop (they took over F2S). However this is a netmail.pipex.net setup, which I think is webmail. 

When I asked Siri to check my inbox, he said I hadn't got an account set up yet.

Any thoughts anyone? Sorry this has been so long.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Since it is not a major provider of email, you will have to use the "Other" option and manually set up the account.

To use the other you are going to need to contact your mail provider and ask them for the login and access details you need to input into the Manual Process.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you can only use POP , i belive with the FS2 account, I dont believe they support IMAP settings

F2S was taken over by talktalk business a while ago 

from the list , you should be able to use 
"other"

The settings i used in the past for an email address of 

[email protected]

have been 

POP: inmail.f2s.com port 110 ssl/auth disabled
SMTP: outmail.fs2.com port 25 ssl/auth disabled

NOW - it maybe the SMTP server can only be accessed if you are using talktalk broadband and so on a portable device , you may need to use another SMTP server , like the BT server

But try those settings and see what happens 

INfact have a read here
https://ttb.custhelp.com/app/answer...-settings-for-my-freedom2surf-e-mail-account?

as it appears to now support IMAP


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your help - I'll go through in detail and see what can be done.

Forgot to mention that the iPad is receiving emails fine via what appears to be the webmail route.

I'll keep you posted!!

Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Forgot to mention that the iPad is receiving emails fine via what appears to be the webmail route.


 can you explain further please

the ipad email works when using safari ?
or ipad receives email via the apple Email app and will NOT send emails ?


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

My son has created a TalkTalk Business icon on what passes as the ipad's desktop. When I click on this and open it, I get the INBOX but so record of other boxes such as SET, SPAM etc.

I open the Mail app and no account has been created as such.

So I'm guessing the outgoing server is wrong. Haven't tried your suggestions yet...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I am not sure if this will be of help but there is another link in blue writing which is about ipad, so that might have something I have not had time to check it out as I only just received the email How to fix iOS 7 iMessage problems, including fix for iMessages not being sent bug - How to - Macworld UK


----------

